# Roku Introduces "Live TV Zone" With Integration For YTTV, Hulu, Others



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

As reported from The Verge and other outlets catching on this afternoon (January 11):



> Roku is making live TV even easier to find with its new Live TV Zone, a one-stop shop for all things live and linear.
> 
> The Live TV Zone will be home to not only Roku’s own Live TV Channel Guide, which previously existed as a standalone channel, but also third-party services like YouTube TV, Hulu with Live TV, and Sling, among other apps. Users will also find their recently watched content in this tab, in addition to entertainment programming, sports, and local and national news coverage.


We don't have a Roku in our home, but I'd love to see how it works for others and what your thoughts are!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I wasn't able to find any search references to live streaming services.

The Live TV Zone for me shows a lot of Roku Channel along with other demand services (Tubi, Amazon Prime, VUDU) as it has since the feature appeared a while ago.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I subscribe to Hulu w/live TV and I’m not seeing any “integration” in the Live TV area on my Roku. I see the channel guide with all the Roku Channel free stuff but not much else. 

There is a section called “Cable Alternatives” with the icons for Hulu, DTV Stream, etc. Perhaps that is what they mean by “integration”. Whoopee.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I will be following this.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

The more I read other articles on this, it looks like the the Live TV Zone does not really integrate the actual programming from YTTV, Hulu, Sling, etc. It is basically just promoting the apps. The Live Guide is only for the Roku Channel Live TV stuff.


----------



## wfs455 (Dec 15, 2021)

I have added channel 635 to my favorites in the Live TV channel list. I agree with swyman18 that adding Live TV to the main menu is basically just promoting the apps.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info, everyone. I don't have a Roku device, so I'm interested to hear what any actual real world application of this was.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

B. Shoe said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone. I don't have a Roku device, so I'm interested to hear what any actual real world application of this was.


Ready access to the Roku channel is worth the investment in my mind. There is tons of free stuff there with the aforementioned search capability.

All Rokus have access to quite a few exclusive channels that are interesting (and typically free). I quite enjoy Joe Screwdriver's Retro Tech Time Machine and his NASA channel gets good reviews.


----------

